# Any knife makers round here?



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

I like to mess around with it some.


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

What kind of steel are you useing?
Hillbillybob


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice looking knives. I particularly like the curved handles on 2 and 3. Looks like a really good fit for the hand in addition to being perfect continuations/balances of the curve of the blade


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Hillbilly, I keep an eye out for good metal.
Got a lifetime supply of bandsaw blades.
10" wide and 40 feet long. I just cut em
up in 4 ft lengths to store. .075 thickness.
Also some .035 and .045. Sometimes use
old re-saw blades (24 in dia.).
I have a forge, but still learning how to use it.
.
Thanks, Ann. I like the curves too.
Plain knives are just.............well, plain!


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

DavidUnderwood said:


> Hillbilly, I keep an eye out for good metal.
> Got a lifetime supply of bandsaw blades.
> 10" wide and 40 feet long. I just cut em
> up in 4 ft lengths to store. .075 thickness.
> ...


You answered my question that I really wanted answered. You are making yours from high carbon steel. 
I have made a lot of knifes out of old circle saw blades. Not the small ones like is sold in the hardware stores but the 20 inch plus blades. I have also made them out of crosscut saw blades. I don't know the thickness but the old circle saw blades aer a lot thicker than any band saw blade that I have ever seen. They make nice heavy hunting knifes.

Do you make your own charcoal or do you use blacksmith coal?

If you are useing coal you need to try to make your own charcoal. Much higher carbon content ready for your blades.

You are making nice blades.

Hillbillybob


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Paul has made a few in his day, from old saw blades & old knifes and from smithing them from various odds & ends. 

But he's rarely on the internet


----------

